# Circling and Thumping...



## KellyW5243 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a Mini Lop named Cinnabun that I have had for about 4 months. He is very friendly and I love him to bits. I have started expanding his freedom a bit more as he is now potty trained. But the past 2 times I have let him out of his cage while I have worn fleece pajama pants he will circle around my legs non-stop (he won't bite or growl or anything) but then he will start thumping. I did some research and found that thumping could be a sign that they are frightened and that if they are not comforted, they could even die from fright. Is it possible that he could be frightened by the fleece material of my pajamas? He is perfectly fine when I am wearing jeans...


----------



## MagPie (Apr 24, 2012)

Well the circling is a sign that he loves you. It's mating/hormonal behavior. Some times they thump for different reasons too. They will also thump when excited (or mad). Harvey used to circle and thump the cats before he got neutered.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 24, 2012)

Honestly it just sounds like he is ready to take your relationship to the next level if you know what I mean 
Time to get him snipped before more "unpleasant" behavior crops up...


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to RO! 

At 4 months a bunny will start the "teenage" months of their life. This brings on hormones. Hormones do make bunnies more dominating and turns them into "love bugs". It's just hardwired to procreate. I don't think it's your fleece pajamas he is courting but you. 

As Katie said so bluntly, this is the time males should be "snipped" or neutered to help take away the hormones and tone down the "love bugs". 

The other "unpleasant" things are poop and pee marking their areas and sometimes people that they "admire". Also more thumping occurs whether "happy or alerting". 

Neutering does tone down that hormonal drive and will help your male calm down and be a "love bug" without those "unpleasant" things. But also maturity helps too. It's amazing how much a bunny changes when they hit that 1 year mark. 

K


----------



## MagPie (Apr 26, 2012)

Well some times the 1 year mark helps. Some times it doesn't. I have a grown adult (no idea how old but he's done growing) and well his unpleasant behaviour only got worse until he got neutered haha. I think it was the cats. He's fine with people but something about cats brought out the hornbun in him.


----------



## KellyW5243 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I have found an "Exotic Animal Vet" around the area that I will be going to talk to on Saturday hopefully. The vet's office has nothing but 5 star reviews online and most of their clients are rabbits so that gives me some peace of mind about the neutering. I was quite nervous about having to get him neutered.


----------



## Meeky242 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just think of it this way. Him thumping and circling you is his way of saying "Girl, you're lookin' fine in those jammy jams. How about we snuggle and get a little fleecy"


----------



## KellyW5243 (Apr 27, 2012)

@Meeky242 - That is hilarious. I have had a terrible evening and that made me bust out laughing. I had to share with my dad who also got a chuckle out of it. Thanks for the laugh! :biggrin:


----------

